# S120 EPOS-Fehler



## Ralle (22 Mai 2019)

Ich hab mehrere Antriebe S120/CU310 mit EPOS und Telegramm 111.
Funktioniert sehr gut.

Problem: Wenn ich Not-Halt betätige, während eine Schleuder mit rel. hoher Drehzahl läuft, dann rampt die nicht runter (p1121, p1135) sondern versucht extrem hart zu stoppen.
Dabei geht der Servo dann in Fehler F07490: EPOS: Freigabe während Verfahren weggenommen.

Wie kann ich das ändern/abstellen?


----------



## zako (22 Mai 2019)

Hallo Ralle,

was steht in p1082, p1135, p1121, p2571 und p2573?
Eine Bremse fällt nicht ein, oder?

Viele Grüße
  Zako


----------



## Ralle (22 Mai 2019)

p1082 = 7000.084
p1135 = 4.0
p1121 = 1.0
p2571 = 108000
p2573 = 1200

Die Achse hat kein Getriebe (1:1)
Ich nutze Profisafe Basic.
Wenn ich Not-Halt betätige bringe ich über Profisafe SS1. Bei STO fährt er sofort in STOP, mit bösen Geräuschen (Rampe 0)
Wnn ich SS1 bringe fährt er mit AUS3 runter, Mittendrin (Ist leider an Panel nicht so zu sehen) kommt Fehler 7490 (EPOS Freigabe während Verfahren weggenommen) und an Schluß fällt die Bremse rein (Da stedsht der Motor schon)

Im Safety im Servo gebe ich nach 10s STO.

Es geht eigentlich wie es soll, aber warum kommt immer der Fehler 7490?
Ich habs das Programm in der PLC nochmal kontrolliert, SINAPOS bekommt Enable auch 10s länger (Test), damit der Motor runterrampen kann. Austrudeln und Schellstop stehen auf True, also abgeschaltet.

PS: Eigentlich ist das eine einfache Aufgabe, die man standardmäßig immer wieder benötigt. Die Frage stellt sich, warum das bei Siemens nur mit Drama, 5 Handbüchern, Listen und Flussdiagrammen und schlußendlich nur mit Hilfe eines Spezialisten zu bewerkstelligen ist. Diese Siemensantriebe können viel, aber das ist sowas von unzeitgemäß. Noch schlimmer ist ja Advanced, wir hatten dafür an einer anderen Anlage extra einen Siemens-Mann am Start, der hat auch ewig gebraucht, gelernt hat der Kollege der daneben saß eher wenig, da viel zu umfangreich. Wer soll sich das merken, wenn er ale paar Monate mal Siemens verbaut.


----------



## zako (22 Mai 2019)

... welche Motordrehzahl entspricht den dei EPos Geschwindigkeit? 

Die EPos Verzögerungsrampe sind 1,5s. 

Die 1.0 s in p1121 beziehen sich ja auf 7000rpm. Wenn die EPos Geschwindigkeit 3500 entspräche, dann würde man ja schon 3x schneller bremsen als der EPos.


----------



## Ralle (22 Mai 2019)

Also ich hab einen Motor mit 3000 U/Min Motor-Bemessungsdrehzahl, genau darauf habe ich die max. Drehzal eingestellt. Die 108000 entsprechen denn genau diesen 3000 U/Min. Das ist die max. Gewschwindigkeit, die der Antrieb dann dreht. Bei 7000.080 liegt die Maxdrehzahl (resultiert wohl aus der Moto-Maximaldrehzahl 7200 aus den Motordaten), aber die wird ja duch die Max. Geschwindigkeit gar nicht erreicht. P1121 hab ich schon variiert von 0,1 (Strandardeinstellung) bis 5,0, das brachte nichts. Möglicherweise waren da aber auch noch andere Einstellungen falsch.
Was genau schaltet mir denn die Freigabe weg, das kann ich einfach nicht finden und es wird ja auch nirgends angezeigt. Weitere Fehler gibt es nicht. In der Software kann ich nichts mehr finden, denke das paßt so, aber im Antrieb selbst?

Sollte ich die 1,0 von P1121 nochmal weiter erhöhen? Wann wirkt denn dann die Aus3 Rücklaufzeit (p1135)? Irgendwie hab ich mit dem Zusammenwirklen dieser beiden Parametern ein Verständnisproblem.


----------



## HaDi (22 Mai 2019)

Also wenn der Not-Halt den AUS3 wegnimmt dann müsste doch der p1135 die Rampe bestimmen.
Für mich liest sich das so als ob der EPOS davon gar nix mitkriegt, er also die Beine weggezogen bekommt und dann zu Recht meckert.
Kannst du denn den aktiven Fahrbefehl im Not-Halt-Fall irgendwie abbrechen oder den Regler auf Nachführbetrieb umschalten?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## zako (22 Mai 2019)

zunächst zur AUS3- Rampe. Wenn Du die gleiche Verzögerungsrampe haben möchtest und Deine EPos- Verzögerungsrampe einer Bremszeit von 1,5 s (3000 rpm --> 0) entspricht, dann musst Du für 7000 --> 0 einen Zeit von 3,5 s parametrieren.
Es ist wie es HaDi schreibt. AUS3 (SAFETY) gewinnt. Es gibt aber auch SS1E. D.h. bei einer Not- Halt Anforderung kommt es nicht zum Auslösen von AUS3, sondern es läuft eine sichere Zeit ab. Hier kann man vom Anwenderprogramm aus den EPos stoppen und anschließend geht der Antrieb in STO. Das macht man z.B. auch bei Großpressen oder koordinierte Achsen (Kurvenscheiben).


PS.: Hast Du die Drehzahlvorsteuerung aktiviert? Falls nein könnte das auch eine Erklärung sein, dass die Achse mit EPos "weicher" läuft als über eine harte Drehzahlrampe. Oder hast Du auch einen Ruck parametriert und bei der AUS3- Rampe keine Verrundung (das geht wenn man noch den Hochlaufgeber aktiviert)?
Wenn Du Firmware >=4.8 hast, dann würde ich mal mittels p5300 den Antrieb optimieren (ggf. musst Du noch einen Verfahrweg parametrieren, falls noch 0 im Parameter steht, aber da bekommst Du eine Meldung). Dann wird Vorsteuerung etc. korrekt eingestellt.


----------



## Ralle (23 Mai 2019)

Drehzahlvorsteuerung ist auf 0%.
Ruck habe ich parametriert, max.Beschleunigung 1200, max.Ruck 12000.


----------



## Ralle (23 Mai 2019)

HaDi schrieb:


> Also wenn der Not-Halt den AUS3 wegnimmt dann müsste doch der p1135 die Rampe bestimmen.
> Für mich liest sich das so als ob der EPOS davon gar nix mitkriegt, er also die Beine weggezogen bekommt und dann zu Recht meckert.
> Kannst du denn den aktiven Fahrbefehl im Not-Halt-Fall irgendwie abbrechen oder den Regler auf Nachführbetrieb umschalten?
> 
> Grüße von HaDi



Ja, den Fahrbefehl nehme ich natürlich weg, aber es wird ja noch eine Rampe runtergefahren und da grätscht dann wohl irgendetwas rein.
Wenn der Antrieb steht, also nur seine Position ausregelt, dann bewirkt ein Not-Halt einein Stop ohne Fehlermeldung.


----------



## zako (23 Mai 2019)

Okay Du hast noch 100ms Ruckzeit im EPos.
Die kann man auch für den AUS3 und AUS1 vorsehen (erweiterten Hochlaufgeber aktivieren).


----------



## Ralle (23 Mai 2019)

Sag mal, ich teste gerade alles, p1121 wird gar nciht berücksichtigt, er nutzt nur p1135, Aus3.

Ich finde einfach nicht, welche Freigabe da wangeblich weggneommen wird.

Wo finde ich:



> [FONT=&quot]Belegung für die Freigabe des Einfachpositionierers überprüfen.


[/FONT]


----------



## zako (23 Mai 2019)

Ich kenne jetzt nicht Deine Testumgebung. Aber wenn Du den AUS1 wegnimmt und deswegen ein Fehler mit Reaktion AUS3 erzeugt wird, dann ist AUS3 höherprior.


----------



## Ralle (23 Mai 2019)

zako schrieb:


> Okay Du hast noch 100ms Ruckzeit im EPos.
> Die kann man auch für den AUS3 und AUS1 vorsehen (erweiterten Hochlaufgeber aktivieren).



Das kann ich gar nicht finden.


----------



## zako (23 Mai 2019)

Konfigurator nochmal starten und am Anfang das Funktionsmodul Hochlaufgeber aktivieren und nochmal Konfigurator durchblicken.
Dann hast Du den Hochlaufgeber und kannst ein der Maske oben links den Erweiterten HLG auswählen.
Die Parameter p2550, p2549 und p1142 dürften dadurch nicht geändert werden.
In der HLG Maske kannst Du dann die AUS3 und AUS1 Verrundung eingeben


----------



## Ralle (23 Mai 2019)

OK, teste ich.


----------



## Ralle (23 Mai 2019)

zako schrieb:


> Konfigurator nochmal starten und am Anfang das Funktionsmodul Hochlaufgeber aktivieren und nochmal Konfigurator durchblicken.
> Dann hast Du den Hochlaufgeber und kannst ein der Maske oben links den Erweiterten HLG auswählen.
> Die Parameter p2550, p2549 und p1142 dürften dadurch nicht geändert werden.
> In der HLG Maske kannst Du dann die AUS3 und AUS1 Verrundung eingeben



Tut mir leid, das gibt es bei mir nicht. S120mit CU310_2

Ich bekomm noch einen Knall, es funktioniert doch eigentlich, ich will nur diesen Fehler 7490 wegbekommen.
Muß doch irgendwiie zu machen sein.

Nachtrag:

Es scheint immer dieser Fehler gerneriert zu werden.




> STO
> Bei der Anwahl von STO an Antrieb 1 wird der Antrieb sofort Momentenfrei geschaltet. Dem EPOS wird hierbei die Kontrolle über den Antrieb entzogen, wodurch die Fehlermeldung „7490 EPOS Freigabe während des Verfahren weggenommen“ erzeugt wird. Der Fehler muss anschliessend durch den Anwender quittiert werden, in diesem Funktionsbeispiel Schalter S9.











> SS1
> Bei der Anwahl von SS1 an Antrieb 2 wird der Antrieb sofort an der Aus3 Rampe abgebremst und anschliessend Momentenfrei geschaltet. Dem EPOS wird hierbei die Kontrolle über den Antrieb entzogen, wodurch die Fehlermeldung „7490 EPOS Freigabe während des Verfahren weggenommen“ erzeugt wird.



Anscheinend kann man da gar nichts machen.


----------



## Ralle (23 Mai 2019)

Ich habe jetzt die Rampen Aus3 so angepßt, dass die Servos ohne Überspannung im Zwischenkreis stoppen, wenn SS1 über Profisafe ausgelöst wird. Die Zeit SS1 --> STO im Safety-Teil des Servos ist etwas länger als die Bremszeit. Dann fährt der Servo runter, die Bremse fällt ein, STO kommt, fertig. Zwar wird der Fehler 7490 geworfen, aber das passiert ja nur bei NOT-Halt und laufendem Antrieb, ich denke das ist ok.

PS: Ich finde das insgesamt recht unübersichtlich und die mir zur Verfügung stehenden Dokus wenig/gar nicht oder irreführend informativ. Allein der Begriff "Hochlaufgeber Rücklaufzeit" ist ja schon mal eine tolle Wortschöpfung, da darf man sich mal was drunter vorstellen. Also Diagramm und Ablaufplan suchen. Diesen erweiterten Hochlaufgeber konnte ich in meiner Konfiguration nicht entdecken. Gibt es den da nicht? Ansonsten läuft es jetzt gut, mal sehen, ob sich das Ganze so bewährt.

*Nochmal Danke an zako!!!*


----------



## zako (23 Mai 2019)

Hallo Ralle
Falls Du Überspannungsfehler hattest, dann hast Du  ggf mehr Bremsleistung generiert als die Maximalleistung vom Bremswiderstand.
Ggf kannst Du einfach per p1531 die max. Bremsleistung begrenzen.


----------

